# Zeva mc1000c controller will not work



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

0-5 volts throttle requires NC safety switch, did you connect it? Also, are you sure you got all the wires wired correctly to the 4pin connector, in the manual pins are viewed from the controller side. 

Do you have the programmer? If yes, you can debug the throttle with it, it shows the throttle level on it's display:


----------

